# Will UK bathroom fittings fit in Spain?



## Waterfall (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi
I'm new to the forum and (hopefully) to Spain.
We are buying a flat in central Alicante which needs renovating.
My particular question is can UK brassware (wall mounted taps and shower valve etc) be adapted for use with standard Spanish plumbing? (or more to the point is it relatively straightforward, rather than technically possible but a ridiculous faff!?)

Might it be wise to take some UK fittings, like "irons" for the shower valve to give more options for connection to Spanish pipework??

I plan to do some work myself but will want to get a plumber and electrician (who speak English) and would be very grateful for any recommendations of tradesmen or how to find them.

Thanks

Ps. Please don't say "why don't you just buy them in Spain, they have taps in Spain" etc. Obviously I know that


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The simple answer is - YES

BUT WHY?


----------



## Waterfall (Jan 17, 2018)

snikpoh said:


> The simple answer is - YES
> 
> BUT WHY?


Heehee.
Thanks Snikpoh.
The simple answer is I am a kitchen and bathroom designer!
I know exactly what I want and so far haven't been able to find it in Spain (searching on internet).
I am open to doing work in the Alicante region in future, but it will take time to set up Spanish suppliers and tradesmen, and to learn better Spanish.
Refurbishing our own place will provide invaluable experience.

In the meantime if anyone knows where I can buy a contemporary 2 hole, wall mounted basin mixer in gold finish in Spain for €114 I will be eternally grateful!


----------

